# Gutes Framework für ein Neuronales Netz



## CreepyPvP (7. Feb 2018)

Hallo. Ich habe mir ein Projekt zum programmieren vorgenommen. Nämlich natürliche Selektion und Evolution zu simuliere. Dafür hätten sich ja neuronale Netze (die sich mit der Zeit entwickeln -glaube ich -  angeboten) .Nun suche ich ein gutes Framework für neuronale Netze , welches am besten noch mit Java kompatibel ist. Kennt da jemand ein gutes ?


----------



## mrBrown (7. Feb 2018)

Die Simulation von Selektion und Evolution ist leichter ohne NN umzusetzen. 

NN bringen da nur unnötige Komplexität rein und arbeiten intern auch anders.
Ansonsten zb Tensorflow


----------



## CreepyPvP (7. Feb 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Die Simulation von Selektion und Evolution ist leichter ohne NN umzusetzen.


Wie denn ?


----------



## mrBrown (7. Feb 2018)

Hast du dich generell schon mal damit beschäftigt?

Die Frage ist so spezifisch wie „wie programmiert man“ und kaum besser zu beantworten als mit „man schreibt den Algorithmus dafür“...


----------



## CreepyPvP (7. Feb 2018)

Ich habe mir vorgestellt , dass die Simulation am ende ungefähr so aussieht :  



 . Zudem wollte ich etwas über neurale Netze lernen.  Dieser Algorythmus müsste dann ja *RIESIG *sein. Oder ?


----------



## mrBrown (7. Feb 2018)

Was hast du dir denn zu dem Thema allgemein schon mal angeguckt?



CreepyPvP hat gesagt.:


> Zudem wollte ich etwas über neurale Netze lernen.


Die meisten NN sind allerdings nicht Evolution und Selektion sondern einfaches Lernen.



CreepyPvP hat gesagt.:


> Dieser Algorythmus müsste dann ja *RIESIG *sein. Oder ?


Kommt drauf an, was "diese Algorithmus" ist und was "riesig" bedeutet


----------



## CreepyPvP (7. Feb 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Was hast du dir denn zu dem Thema allgemein schon mal angeguckt?


ja , ich intressieren mich schon ein paar Wochen für dieses Thema und habe durchaus schon was darüber gelernt.


mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Die meisten NN sind allerdings nicht Evolution und Selektion sondern einfaches Lernen.


 Das ist mir durchaus bewusst. Aber a) Es wäre ein spannendes "Projekt" b) ich würde eine Menge lernen c) Fehler machen und daraus lernen - genauso wie im echten Leben - klingt spannend, oder ? 


mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Kommt drauf an, was "diese Algorithmus" ist und was "riesig" bedeutet


mit riesig meine ich , dass es viele , viele , viele , ...... Zeilen Code wären, er Leistungs auf wendig ist und


mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> NN bringen da nur unnötige Komplexität rein


Nehme ich forerst in kauf , wenn man dabei etwas über dieses Thema lernen kann
Grüsse Creepy


----------



## mrBrown (8. Feb 2018)

CreepyPvP hat gesagt.:


> ja , ich intressieren mich schon ein paar Wochen für dieses Thema und habe durchaus schon was darüber gelernt.


Na dann kannst du deine Frage, wie man so was umsetzt, doch selbst beantworten 




CreepyPvP hat gesagt.:


> Nehme ich forerst in kauf , wenn man dabei etwas über dieses Thema lernen kann


Dann wirst du das NN vermutlich selbst umsetzen müssen, mir ist kein Framework bekannt, was man dafür gut nutzen könnte.


----------



## CreepyPvP (8. Feb 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Na dann kannst du deine Frage, wie man so was umsetzt, doch selbst beantworten


Theorie ist nicht gleich Praxis


----------



## CreepyPvP (8. Feb 2018)

-


----------



## Manuel.R (9. Feb 2018)

um mal nur die Frage zu beantworten, 
Frameworks sind:

DeepLearning4J
Caffe
Tensorflow
Keras
Aber ich denke Google wäre genau so gut gewesen wie ich.

DL4J ist in Java entwickelt. Für die anderen sieht die Nutzung in Java etwas anders aus. Tensorflow besitzt ein JNI, welches aber immer etwas verspätet zum eingentlichen Framework erscheint.

Für Keras Modelle existiert ein Importmodul für DL4J.

usw.... usw..... usw....


----------



## CreepyPvP (9. Feb 2018)

Manuel.R hat gesagt.:


> um mal nur die Frage zu beantworten,
> Frameworks sind:
> 
> DeepLearning4J
> ...


Kann man damit Gewichte der Kanten "manuell" verändern ?


----------



## Manuel.R (11. Feb 2018)

lesen bildet.....

ja, kann man.....

englisch = weights und edges und und und.....

anhand der Anzahl der Klassen, die klassifiziert werden sollen, kann man zusätzlich zur Form (RELU, XAVIER, VERTEILUNG etc.) die Gewichtung definiert werden. (Bei DL4J)


----------



## CreepyPvP (15. Feb 2018)

Vielen Dank


----------



## temi (17. Feb 2018)

Keine Ahnung, ob gut oder nicht gut aber, hier ist auch ein nettes Dokument mit einer Einführung zum Thema zu finden.
http://www.dkriesel.com/tech/snipe


----------

